# New plinker aquired!



## Handgunner (Feb 19, 2009)

Got this Monday and have just gotten around to putting a few rounds through it...

It's a Ruger MKIII Hunter with a 6 7/8th inch bull barrel.

Sweet shooter!  And pretty accurate for iron sites... I'll probably wind up putting a Red-Dot on it before it's over with...

The wind was blowing like CRAZY today, so I didn't shoot/sight it in much...

This group consists of about 30 rounds, at 20 yards... With Federal AutoMatch.

I can't wait to get after some squirrels or turtles with it!


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice!!  I have one of those.  I have killed squirrels at 60 yards with it.  Accurate as heck.  keep it clean though.  It jambs unless you keep it clean.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 19, 2009)

Randy said:


> Nice!!  I have one of those.  I have killed squirrels at 60 yards with it.  Accurate as heck.  keep it clean though.  It jambs unless you keep it clean.


I wasn't sure how I'd like the feel of it... I'm a huge 1911 fan, so I figured it couldn't be that bad.. It handles nicely, and lines up right off the bat. 

With the Ruger Mark I and II's with the steep angle, I found the barrel to always be pointed up when I brought it up.. It's probably why I can't shoot a Glock comfortably either.  That 1911 slant fits nicely!


----------



## Captain Backstrap (Feb 19, 2009)

nice pistola


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 19, 2009)

What kind of red dot you thinking of putting on it?

I have a pistol similar to yours and have thought of putting a red dot sight on it but don't know which one to get.


----------



## whchunter (Feb 19, 2009)

*Same as mine*

That's the same one I bought. I put a BSA red dot on mine and like it more than ever. I bought it from Sporsman Guide for about $26. Ordered the same finish as the gun and it really looks bad. Easy to install with mount that came with gun. Also took no time to sight in. Less than 10 shots.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 20, 2009)

Wetzel said:


> What kind of red dot you thinking of putting on it?
> 
> I have a pistol similar to yours and have thought of putting a red dot sight on it but don't know which one to get.


I'm thinking either a Tasco PDP3 or a Tru-glo of some sort....  I don't want to drop a ton of money into one...


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Feb 20, 2009)

You'll like the Tasco PDP3 .... It really helps as far as taking the "old eyes are not what they used to be" problem out of the picture. The only "draw-back" is that it creates a more bulky package to carry.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 20, 2009)

Bounty Hunter said:


> You'll like the Tasco PDP3 .... It really helps as far as taking the "old eyes are not what they used to be" problem out of the picture. The only "draw-back" is that it creates a more bulky package to carry.


Sweet lookin' set-up!

How far out do you feel comfortable shooting with your set up?

I'm thinking about 50 and in would be about right...


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Feb 20, 2009)

I have mine set up for 50 yds.... I haven't tried any further out with it.  The nice thing about the red-dot is keeping both eyes open, just raise it, point it, align the dot, and squeeze. --- It goes right where you put it. ---- I have no problem bouncing golf balls around off the ground, or putting shots in neat groups at 50 yds & less. -- Depends on how much caffine is flowing through the veins at the time.  ----- I need some ideals on how to modify a holster, I am going to attempt to modify this one, by slotting the top to allow the scope to slide in. It may not survive the attempt..... but, don't really know of any other suitable type holster to serve the purpose.

Just wanted to let you know, it worked... if you can find one of these "soft leather" holsters, it's easy enough to trim a little at a time, till it fits just right,.. much easier than having to carry it around in a pouch. Also, the "hammer loop strap" will adjust out enough to fit around the mounting screw, to hold it in place. I'll take it to a leather shop to "reinforce/resew" the edges that I cut .... or I could use "duct tape" ...lol..


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Delton! I know you were pretty excited to get it.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 20, 2009)

Bounty Hunter said:


> I have mine set up for 50 yds.... I haven't tried any further out with it.  The nice thing about the red-dot is keeping both eyes open, just raise it, point it, align the dot, and squeeze. --- It goes right where you put it. ---- I have no problem bouncing golf balls around off the ground, or putting shots in neat groups at 50 yds & less. -- Depends on how much caffine is flowing through the veins at the time.  ----- I need some ideals on how to modify a holster, I am going to attempt to modify this one, by slotting the top to allow the scope to slide in. It may not survive the attempt..... but, don't really know of any other suitable type holster to serve the purpose.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, it worked... if you can find one of these "soft leather" holsters, it's easy enough to trim a little at a time, till it fits just right,.. much easier than having to carry it around in a pouch. Also, the "hammer loop strap" will adjust out enough to fit around the mounting screw, to hold it in place. I'll take it to a leather shop to "reinforce/resew" the edges that I cut .... or I could use "duct tape" ...lol..


Not bad!!!  Looks good!

I had to do that with my 629 Classic when I topped it.. Instead my holster was an Uncle Mikes...  Now I just tote it in a zip up handgun case...


----------



## mcagle (Feb 20, 2009)

That is a great gun.  Here is mine with a Tasco pro point, and I also put a set of Hogue grips on it because the red ones looked to good to tote through the woods chasing squirrels.  The pro point reduced my groups at 25 yards from about like yours above to one big hole about the size of a quarter.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Feb 21, 2009)

sweet plinker. i have a buddy that has one and i swear he could hit a flea at 20 paces with his. he has been trying to talk me into buying one, but why buy when i can borrow his.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 21, 2009)

mcagle said:


> That is a great gun.  Here is mine with a Tasco pro point, and I also put a set of Hogue grips on it because the red ones looked to good to tote through the woods chasing squirrels.  The pro point reduced my groups at 25 yards from about like yours above to one big hole about the size of a quarter.


Nice!  I looked at mine last night while holding a PDP3 next to it and it's gonna make it top heavy for sure! 

May help all the recoil though...


----------



## DThrash (Feb 23, 2009)

*New plinker*

Here's an older slabside with a Millet red-dot.A real squirrel getter!


----------



## shortround1 (Feb 24, 2009)

u guys are making me quite envious. i have never been big sidearm fan but those look great. keep them all in the x ring.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 24, 2009)

I have some Warne rings coming in this week and hope to get the Propoint mounted up and sighted in some time at the end of this week...

I'll post pictures of her when she's done..


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool Delton!

We are going to need a range report as well.


----------



## dukeyjoe (Jul 12, 2009)

Does any one have one of these with a Burris or C-More flat type red dot sight on it. Been looking at, both, MK III and 22 45 versions in 4.5  & 6 7/8 in. barrels to start shooting steel challenge with. Do ya'll think one barrel size is better than another? Sight radius issue goes out the window once you put a red dot on it and furthest target is 25 yards, I think. Great pics, btw.


----------



## AMBASSADOR (Jul 11, 2010)

*Red Dot/Green Dot 4xWeaver*

Fun,Fun,Fun till mama takes the RUGER AWAY!


----------



## Dub (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice gun there, Handgunner.

I really liked it when they transititioned to the 1911 grip angle.

Nice shooting.  Wore the bullseye out.


----------



## nickE10mm (Jul 15, 2010)

Handgunner said:


> Got this Monday and have just gotten around to putting a few rounds through it...
> 
> It's a Ruger MKIII Hunter with a 6 7/8th inch bull barrel.
> 
> ...



Ahhh nice Ruger!!

My dad's got a nice MkII with the 5.5" bull barrel that will shoot groups like that. I could never bear to put a scope on it though. 

Good shooting bud!


----------



## Terry May (Jul 15, 2010)

All these Rugers look great!


----------



## dertiedawg (Jul 16, 2010)

Rugers on a S&W mat... nice!!!


----------



## DAKILLER (Jul 19, 2010)

i shoot a 5.5 in bull barrel mk II, super guns


----------

